# Cambio de correa en reproductor de cassette se sale del motor



## trilaware (Mar 29, 2013)

Estimados amigos/colegas:
Soy el feliz poseedor de un reproductor de sonidos de ultima generación. Se basa en una tecnología no muy difundida (hoy en día) llamada "cassette" Jaja... bromas a parte, aunque sea difícil de creer conseguí las correas nuevas y de las medidas originales, y al colocarlas, la principal es una correa plana de 3mm de ancho que se sale del motor. Lo que llama mi atención es la forma de la guía de polea (que uds verán en la foto) como parecida a una simple esfera. Y la correa se sale para arriba o para abajo. Si se sale para abajo reproduce lento, si se sale para arriba, pues simplemente ya no gira el cassette. El único tensor que tiene es de altura fija (no lo puedo regular) ¿Hay alguna técnica para acomodar esta correa y que no se salga del motor? Disculpen la calidad de la foto - pero la camara del calular no es muy buena. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2013)

Posiblemente la correa original haya sido aún mas ancha 

Verifica que los ejes del motor y de la polea donde trabaja la correa se encuentran perfectamente paralelos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2013)

Y que el mecanismo no esté duro !


----------



## trilaware (Abr 22, 2013)

Estimados amigos, gracias por contestar y mis disculpas por mi demora. Realmente le dedico poco tiempo a este equipo, pero quería decirles que aún no me dí por vencido. Por ahora estoy jugando con la altura de la polea del motor (aunque no estoy muy seguro de que sea el problema original, pues antes con la correa anterior andaba bien - pero ahora ya lo moví, la macana está hecha) pes es la unica que parece tener regulación. Las correas las comparé, usada vs nueva, ambas tienen aprox 3 mm. El mecanismo no parece estar duro, aunque no estoy muy seguro de qué sería duro por falta de experiencia. El problema parece ser al arrancar, es a la 2da o 3ra vez que le doy "play - stop - play" cuando se sale. Es muy rápido, pero parece producirse una "onda" del lado laxo de la correa (no sé si soy claro) Al arrancar la polea del motor, la correa tiene un lado tenso (de donde "tira") y uno flojo. Es en este lado flojo donde se produce la "onda" que parece sacar la banda de la polea siguiente.
En fin, a medida que avance les subiré mas fotos y veremos si lo puedo revivir y escuchar esos cassettes que grabaran grupos amigos y que jamas fueron comercializados... irrecuperables.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2013)

Tenés que lijar-rayar esa poleita en el mismo sentido del eje (axialmente), ya que el problema se produce cuando patina.

Otra solución sería agregar dos arandelitas de plástico ajustadas al eje y/o pegadas de alguna manera , de forma tal que al patinar la retenga y al lograr velocidad se auto-centre

Saludos !


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 22, 2013)

Segun recuerdo es lo que dice El Señor del Fuego, la correa debe ser mas ancha, chauuuuuuuu

PD, otra solucin es cambiar la polea si no se consigue la correa mas ancha


----------



## trilaware (Abr 26, 2013)

Hey, una vez mas gracias por las ideas. Antes de rayar la polea, me pareció que lo de la arandela era "menos intrusivo" y adivinen que sucedió: Está andando! adjunto imagen de cómo quedó el injerto.
Ahora me puedo encaminar en un nuevo proyecto: Alimentar el motor con una fuente independiente de la original (que también alimenta la radio y el ampli).
La idea es conseguir una alimentación mas estable, para después calibrar la velocidad de reproducción. Tengo un cassette con una grabación de una senoidal de 1000 hertz. Lo voy a poner a reproducir con la señal de salida conectada a la PC con la versión free de TrueRTA (no tengo osciloscopio  ) ¿Alguien sabe de alguna otra técnica de ajuste?
Si Dios quiere la semana que viene les cuento cómo me fue. Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2013)

Me alegro por lo de las arandelas 

Esos motores tren regulación interna , era un centrífugo con un platino y un tornillo regulador , o algunos electónicos con un preset


----------

